# NEC 210.12(A) : Arc-Fault and AHJ vs. Kitchens



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Interested in getting your opinions on NEC 2014 210.12(A) (Arc-Fault-Protection) for Kitchens and Attics.

I've got a kitchen remodel with 5 circuits

1) Refrigerator on 1 small app cir.
2) Receptacles on 2nd small app cir.
3) Dishwasher/Disp
4) Microwave dedicated
5) All the rest, lights, hood, gas-range igniter

1st Question is : Code below seems to indicate all "outlets supplying devices" require arc-fault-protection. So my interpretation is that of my 5 circuits above need arc-fault protection. Any thoughts on the code below?

2nd Question is : I've got an attic with a light, receptacle, H20 gas-igniter, furnace-ingiter. Has anyone ever come across an attic requirement of arc-fault protection?


New to the forum and look forward to learning from some ol' sparkys'

(this remodel is in Albany California)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2014 section 210.12(A) :

*Dwelling Units. *All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets or devices installed in dwelling unit kitchens, family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, laundry areas, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected as described by (1), (2), (3), or (4)...


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

*Clarification on Dishwasher/Disp*

Dishwasher Disposal supplied by 240V circuit, but center tab broken on receptacle so only 120V is supplied to each device. So I was also counting this needing arc-fault-protection:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

outlets OR devices onilozay

Basically , anything that lets the wire *'out'* is an _outlet_ (there was a long past debate focused on a smoke being an outlet _or _device via art 100 definition)

and we're told _(at least by local ahj's)_ it's best to do a 4 wire *H&N H&N* for the under sink D&D deal. 

Methinks it due to 2p afci's being a pita .....?

~CS~


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. Interesting...So many changes, so little time! (and money!)


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

From Article 100 in the 2011 NEC:

Outlet. A point on the wiring system at which current is
taken to supply utilization equipment

There is no requirement for AFCI protection in attics ( Yet)


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

onilozay said:


> Dishwasher Disposal supplied by 240V circuit, but center tab broken on receptacle so only 120V is supplied to each device. So I was also counting this needing arc-fault-protection:whistling2:


All the kitchen circuits you mention have to be AFCI protected. The dishwasher also has to be GFCI protected. The other stuff, fridge, micro may have to be GFCI protected also depending on their locations


----------



## charles.r.williamson.jr (11 mo ago)

onilozay said:


> *Clarification on Dishwasher/Disp*
> 
> Dishwasher Disposal supplied by 240V circuit, but center tab broken on receptacle so only 120V is supplied to each device. So I was also counting this needing arc-fault-protection:whistling2:


Can the single AGFI receptacle 
A ( |.| ) (|.|) B 
be used for an under-sink Disposal/Dishwasher? Where you would separate, via tab removal, the same receptacle for both the Disposal/Dishwasher?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i dont think that receptacle works like that
get one and look at how it works, read the instructions
that will answer your question


----------



## charles.r.williamson.jr (11 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> i dont think that receptacle works like that
> get one and look at how it works, read the instructions
> that will answer your question


There is a way to use a single two receptacle unit, for an under-the-sink dishwasher/disposal set up. There is a tab or something that you "break" and with the right wiring power is only applied to the disposal when the switch is thrown, and the dishwasher has power applied all the time.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

charles.r.williamson.jr said:


> There is a way to use a single two receptacle unit, for an under-the-sink dishwasher/disposal set up. There is a tab or something that you "break" and with the right wiring power is only applied to the disposal when the switch is thrown, and the dishwasher has power applied all the time.


does that include AFI and GFI ????


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> does that include AFI and GFI ????


Only if its a dual function and one breaker.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Double gang box under sink. Two duplex receptacle outlets. One for Dishwasher, one for disposal. One or two circuits to feed depending on your mood, but the dishwasher has to have gfi protection and that has to be readily accessible so usually a dual purpose afci/gfci circuit breaker is the ticket for this. If you do it with one twenty amp circuit you pass my inspection.


----------



## Zekelec (Jan 12, 2015)

Always a good idea to have a extra receptacle under the sink. Instant hot water, etc.


----------

